# Metagrid Pro 1.2.0 in the app store



## Vonk (Feb 21, 2022)

Metagrid Pro has arrived (again) in the app store today. Metagrid is an excellent software control resource tool and is the reason I own an ipad. This new upgrade is backwards compatible with the original, but require IOS 13+ so is now going to be the reason I own a second ipad. I have extensive templates for both Cubase and DaVinci resolve. It's always been reliable, have had personal support from the developer when requested, and I wouldn't work without it. I will look forward to exploring the new features. Highly recommended.


----------



## aeliron (Feb 21, 2022)

Vonk said:


> Metagrid Pro has arrived (again) in the app store today. Metagrid is an excellent software control resource tool and is the reason I own an ipad. This new upgrade is backwards compatible with the original, but require IOS 13+ so is now going to be the reason I own a second ipad. I have extensive templates for both Cubase and DaVinci resolve. It's always been reliable, have had personal support from the developer when requested, and I wouldn't work without it. I will look forward to exploring the new features. Highly recommended.


Just got it, but keep saying "can't find this computer on your network" after adding my Mac.

Update: redownloaded and reinstalled Metaserver, now it's connecting (I did a "check for updates" on my previous Metaserver version and it claimed it was the newest, but it wasn't), but not switching automatically to Logic. Maybe some setting?


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 21, 2022)

aeliron said:


> Just got it, but keep saying "can't find this computer on your network" after adding my Mac.


if you're using a WLAN, try to disable the Private WLAN Address feature. That solved it for me.


----------



## dylanmixer (Feb 21, 2022)

Downloaded, however when I try to unpack the ZIP for Metaserver 3.0, I get an error message.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 21, 2022)

No info about update pricing?


----------



## dylanmixer (Feb 21, 2022)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> No info about update pricing?


It's free for existing users.


----------



## aeliron (Feb 21, 2022)

Although there's a $30 price for upgrading to Premium ... ? Unless I screwed up and I should have done a "restore purchases" instead for a free upgrade?

Still crashing every now and then - looks like whenever I press Omnispace followed by My Grid (currently empty), and it's not auto-switching to current app.

Update: still crashes per above. But to enable auto-switching you need to follow these instructions to set set up EVERY app you want to switch:
https://forum.metasystem.io/forum/m...e-can-t-get-profile-switching?p=3548#post3548


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 21, 2022)

I read somewhere that he was going to treat this new version like a completely new product, no upgrade pricing.


----------



## eakwarren (Feb 21, 2022)

Dewdman42 said:


> I read somewhere that he was going to treat this new version like a completely new product, no upgrade pricing.


That's my understanding as well. MGP is basically a limited 6x6 button grid. There are sample grids (non-editable in free version) for Xcode, Safari, Spotify, Finder, Lightroom, Sketch, Ableton Live, Dorico, Cubase, Logic X Pro, Final Cut, and Midi CC Faders. Everything else is locked behind the $29.99 Get Premium button.


----------



## Vonk (Feb 21, 2022)

Yes that's my understanding too. The original version remains available and is very cheap. This version, which has taken several years to develop is still extremely good value when compared to the likes of Streamdeck, Composer Tools etc. For something you will use every day you are in the studio, it's less than a cup of coffee a month - even the Irish Coffee that is my preference.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 21, 2022)

They said they’ll post a video showing importing from older setups later this week.

Seems like a nice upgrade with a very fair price. I use MG like a glorified streamdeck so not sure I need the faders or the more flexible layout options. Might wait for some stability releases to come out before switching over.


----------



## aeliron (Feb 21, 2022)

Wish it were easier to reposition stuff without merging and splitting layout cells ... although still better than the previous version where the controls were one big sequential list and adding/removing one or changing grid size messed up the whole arrangement.

Still, a system akin to Visual Basic's UI editor, where you could just resize and move anything anywhere, would be nice!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Feb 22, 2022)

Downloaded the free version & it definitely looks a lot nicer than the previous version! Will probably purchase later tonight & delve in!

For anyone who’s already purchased does it simply just work with the current metagrid / metaserver settings or do you have to re do all that?


----------



## eakwarren (Feb 22, 2022)

AdamKmusic said:


> does it simply just work with the current metagrid / metaserver settings or do you have to re do all that?


Metaserver has been updated and retained my settings. The manual says you can import MG info. See my post at https://vi-control.net/community/th...een-released-with-sliders.121130/post-5051305


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 22, 2022)

If nothing else the free version includes a great cc controller


----------



## eakwarren (Feb 22, 2022)

I'm trying to test bi-directional CC control in MGP, similar to what @Alex Fraser shows in this post (vid. below) for setting up IDAM for TouchOSC.




I have CC control from iPad --> Logic, but I'm not able to use my mouse to move the modulation midi CC fader in the BBC:SO plugin and have it auto-update the Sample Grid: Midi Faders in Metagrid Pro. I've enabled IDAM in Audio Midi Setup and am connected via USB, and I've learned the control assignment in Logic. My environment looks like this.






Any wise wizards have an idea?


----------



## aeliron (Feb 22, 2022)

babylonwaves said:


> if you're using a WLAN, try to disable the Private WLAN Address feature. That solved it for me.


Thanks, it started working after I installed the server version from their site.


----------



## onnomusic (Feb 23, 2022)

does anyone happen to know if its possible to to a pitch bend fader as well (that resets back to the middle?)


----------



## AdamKmusic (Feb 23, 2022)

onnomusic said:


> does anyone happen to know if its possible to to a pitch bend fader as well (that resets back to the middle?)


I'm just messing around with faders at the moment & it doesnt look like there's any snap back to the middle function.

Has anyone tried importing a metagrid v1 layout? I'm trying but getting some dropbox error "the exported backup is missing" even though it's definitely on my dropbox







EDIT: got it imported, easiest way to do it is to export from metagrid v1 to ipad files & then go into files & share the exported view into metagrid pro as per page 10 in the manual


----------



## Vonk (Feb 23, 2022)

My new ipad pro arrived today. I had more trouble setting that up (Bluetooth fsilures, icloud failures, verification errors, transfer failures) than I did transfering my previous metagrid templates and merging them into metagrid pro. I used a dropbox route and it worked well once I got used to the slightly different methadology of Metagrid Pro in edit mode. 
The ability to work offline is a good bonus. You don't have to have PC software running and focused to design pages any more.


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 23, 2022)

onnomusic said:


> does anyone happen to know if its possible to to a pitch bend fader as well (that resets back to the middle?)


I posted a question on their forum about this a few months ago. They said it will be implemented soon enough, just not on the initial release. (No time frame was given but it sounded like it may come in 1.1)...


----------



## AdamKmusic (Feb 23, 2022)

Seem to have ran into an annoying bug, where whenever I copy something to a new block it doesn’t copy anything, was weirdly working earlier but seems to be working properly now


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 24, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> They said they’ll post a video showing importing from older setups later this week.
> 
> Seems like a nice upgrade with a very fair price. I use MG like a glorified streamdeck so not sure I need the faders or the more flexible layout options. Might wait for some stability releases to come out before switching over.


For anyone who missed it here's the video that explains the import process... 

Not working for me currently using the files menu or dropbox. I emailed support however and Przemek got back to me right away, requested my old v1 grid, and hopefully will have a fix soon enough....


----------



## BenjaminParis (Feb 24, 2022)

AdamKmusic said:


> Seem to have ran into an annoying bug, where whenever I copy something to a new block it doesn’t copy anything, was weirdly working earlier but seems to be working properly now



I think you have to go to the style button and disable the "copy and paste style" button up on the right, it seems like it is activated and only the icon line selected.


----------



## onnomusic (Feb 24, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> I posted a question on their forum about this a few months ago. They said it will be implemented soon enough, just not on the initial release. (No time frame was given but it sounded like it may come in 1.1)...


thanks man! that's the one thing holding me back having one app to rule them all


----------



## AdamKmusic (Feb 24, 2022)

Finally getting something setup! Just wondering what to put as the faders, I want to control the click volume but for the love of me can’t figure it out in Cubase


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 24, 2022)

AdamKmusic said:


> Finally getting something setup! Just wondering what to put as the faders, I want to control the click volume but for the love of me can’t figure it out in Cubase


Did you try doing it through Generic Remote?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Feb 25, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Did you try doing it through Generic Remote?


Yeah, its probably something I'm doing. To be honest google doesnt really bring up too much other than this, the 2nd post.









Control Room Metronome MIDI CC?


Hello, I’m trying to get the Control Room metronome volume to be compatible with my MIDI controller so I can have on-the-fly click volume adjustments. Another fellow Cubase user mentioned that the metronome volume was controlled by MIDI CC on the CC121, so I’m wondering if it is known by anyone...




forums.steinberg.net





& this is what I have setup on cubase/MGp











EDIT: Just figured it out, had to have the midi in & out set to "metasystem midi in / out" not the cubase in out! huzza!!


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 26, 2022)

Started making my own grid tonight specifically for CCs. Thought I'd post a screenshot for anyone new to metagrid looking for some ideas on ways you might approach building a CC grid...

(This is very much still a work in progress, ((as if the TBD buttons aren't a dead giveaway))... Also really appreciating the overall aesthetic... Quite a nice step up from v1).


----------



## csound (Feb 26, 2022)

That looks so cool, @jcrosby! Your praise is one of the main reasons I got so pumped for Metagrid Pro. Then I saw I could use it for any app, especially something like iZotope RX, and I knew I'd buy as soon as it hit the App Store. 




Here's the grid I made for RX that's working really well so far. It is probably only useful for me as I use keyboard shortcuts for tool switching, so I didn't need those. But buttons that close all floating windows and another to re-select a selection I've painstakingly lassoed and then absent-mindedly clicked off is worth the 30 bucks right there. I'm on RX7 Advanced so I imagine this has since changed but there are no commands available for the Dialogue Isolate module, which is strange, so I'll mouse to that for now.

I don't imagine I'll use MGP for Pro Tools as my Avid Control grid that I made works wonderfully for me. Logic Remote is amazing for using the step sequencer but its shortcut grids are big and ugly and go unused. My Metagrid Pro Logic grid is taking shape slowly as I work with it, but it's already been a game changer (maybe I'll post a pic after another week of moving things around.) @jcrosby again, I really dig the style of those faders, I'm going to shape my midi fader page similarly!

I haven't ever been so excited and then so thrilled with a software purchase, and I'm not ashamed to say it. I invested in an iPad to use in this way last March and other than Avid Control I was still mousing around a lot using other apps. Now I'm zipping all over the place.


----------



## samphony (Feb 26, 2022)

I started setting up meta grid pro. Does anyone know if x-y pads are possible or on the feature list for future updates?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Feb 26, 2022)

samphony said:


> I started setting up meta grid pro. Does anyone know if x-y pads are possible or on the feature list for future updates?


I was thinking about that earlier, I guess maybe they’ll introduce it them at some point but I don’t think I’ve seen any official mention of it, I might be wrong though.

You could always just set up a vertical & a horizontal fader for it in the meantime


----------



## emasters (Feb 26, 2022)

samphony said:


> I started setting up meta grid pro. Does anyone know if x-y pads are possible or on the feature list for future updates?


Was wondering the same -- would be a nice addition.


----------



## eakwarren (Feb 26, 2022)

eakwarren said:


> I'm trying to test bi-directional CC control in MGP, similar to what @Alex Fraser shows in this post (vid. below) for setting up IDAM for TouchOSC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reporting back that I still haven't resolved bi-directional midi CC (Metagrid faders update when switching tracks). I have it working with TouchOSC, so it's not a Logic issue. TouchOSC is only $4.99 right now in the App Store, so I took it for a spin. The control is deep, but the setup is WAY more complex. Kudos to the Metagrid Pro team for the intuitive interface!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 26, 2022)

Been using TouchOSC on a Surface Pro, but Metagrid looks much easier to set up, and more pleasing to the eye! Just a shame it's only available for iOS.
@AdamKmusic @jcrosby @csound these are looking great!


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 26, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Metagrid looks much easier to set up, and more pleasing to the eye! Just a shame it's only available for iOS.


Thanks  And fair enough for sure if you work on Android, stream deck, etc... Assuming you're aware, but... Just in case you aren't, although it's ios it is fully compatible with Windows as well...

The other great thing about it is that it auto-swtiches to the program you have in focus once you've set up your workspaces for each application... You can also attach the same grid to multiple applications, and each application can have as many pages (called "scenes") as you like...

So you could have dedicated pages for editing MIDI, audio, recording, Automation, CCs, etc.. Even custom sample searches, depending on your DAW(s) searchability (which I use in Live all the time). I Plan on setting more searches up for my sample manager next. Finally, it can work with literally any application you use as long as you want to take the time to build a grid or workspace for those applications... MG Pro's a really comprehensive one-surface-to-rule-them-all app...

There is a bit of a learning curve initially, but once you get over the learning curve it's very fast and easy to build grids.... If you get curious about dipping your toe in the pool, perhaps you could find a second hand ipad air2 super cheap, or perhaps someone you know has one they're willing to part with or let you borrow for a few weeks to try out... The free version's fully featured enough for you to build a grid and see you get on with it...


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 26, 2022)

eakwarren said:


> Reporting back that I still haven't resolved bi-directional midi CC (Metagrid faders update when switching tracks). I have it working with TouchOSC, so it's not a Logic issue. TouchOSC is only $4.99 right now in the App Store, so I took it for a spin. The control is deep, but the setup is WAY more complex. Kudos to the Metagrid Pro team for the intuitive interface!


Same behavior here. I haven't updated to ios 15 on mine yet, curious if you're also on an older version?


----------



## aeliron (Feb 26, 2022)

csound said:


> That looks so cool, @jcrosby! Your praise is one of the main reasons I got so pumped for Metagrid Pro. Then I saw I could use it for any app, especially something like iZotope RX, and I knew I'd buy as soon as it hit the App Store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the icons! Especially the specters and the stalker. Are those in Metagrid also?


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 26, 2022)

csound said:


> That looks so cool, @jcrosby! Your praise is one of the main reasons I got so pumped for Metagrid Pro. Then I saw I could use it for any app, especially something like iZotope RX, and I knew I'd buy as soon as it hit the App Store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, and that's a really killer grid, very well organized and the use of color and space make it easy to find everything.... I use RX as well so I may very well borrow some styling cues from yours, by all means have at my faders example. That's what it's there for...

Your RX grid also gives me some ideas about how I might revamp my Logic grid, which is from MG v1 where all buttons were the same size and the color palette wasn't as easy on the eyes as MGP's... Your use of space and color shows me that I really need to spend some time to re-style my Logic grid...

Glad to hear you're happy with MG, that was the same experience I had.. I had an ipad that I'd intended to use for DAW use but it didn't get nearly as much use until MG bridged the gap for me... I'd played with Touch OSC, Logic Remote, and a few others, but I never arrived at anything that ever felt like a comprehensive solution... MG finally did. (Agree about Logic Remote as well. It has some great features, but he shortcuts section is a disaster. Even organizing it yourself doesn't accomplish much...)

With MG Pro I now have the ability to launch shortcuts and chain them together, but cooler than that, I now have the ability write CC automation from the same app, giving me essentially a central command for everything... Best of all though is its ability to work with any application, and auto-switch to whatever program you have in focus. There's nothing quite like it, and the price is basically a steal...

Cheers, and have fun!


----------



## eakwarren (Feb 26, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> curious if you're also on an older version?


iPadOS 15.3.1 here.


----------



## Mumpi (Feb 28, 2022)

Same problem here - not getting any bi-directional feedback... also on 15.3.1

Does it work over wlan or only usb connection?


----------



## eakwarren (Feb 28, 2022)

I’ve tried it both ways without success.


----------



## Mumpi (Mar 3, 2022)

I had only had set up a generic remote with Metasystem 1&2 xml. Now I tried xml 3 and midi works bi-directional.❤️


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 3, 2022)

eakwarren said:


> I’ve tried it both ways without success.


Hey @eakwarren I got a reply from Przemek. He confirmed that bi-directional MIDI isn't working in Logic. He technically only confirmed that it works currently in Cubase of Live (not sure about S1, DP, etc)... They're already investigating, and asked me to join the latest beta to help troubleshoot the Logic issue... Basically it should be working by the next update. You might want to reach out about testing as well...


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 3, 2022)

In other news... Here's a screenshot of one of my S1 grids (of many!) from my S1 MG Workspace. I've built this thing completely from the ground up. While it's a lot of work, I've actually found it to be no more time consuming than trying to reshape an existing sample grids into something completely different... 

Hope it offers up some ideas for anyone thinking of building a custom grid from the ground up... If it does my advice would be to absolutely figure out a layout ASAP, call it something like 'template grid', and use it as a grid template for all other grids used in that workspace.... Cheers, hope people are enjoying MGP! 





use


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 6, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> In other news... Here's a screenshot of one of my S1 grids (of many!) from my S1 MG Workspace. I've built this thing completely from the ground up. While it's a lot of work, I've actually found it to be no more time consuming than trying to reshape an existing sample grids into something completely different...
> 
> Hope it offers up some ideas for anyone thinking of building a custom grid from the ground up... If it does my advice would be to absolutely figure out a layout ASAP, call it something like 'template grid', and use it as a grid template for all other grids used in that workspace.... Cheers, hope people are enjoying MGP!
> 
> ...


Hi @jcrosby ,

Looks great. Thanks for sharing your custom grid design for S1., I haven't began making my custom grid yet, also planning to make some fader designs for CCs. 

Q. What are the two buttons labeled (PAGE UP) and (PAGE DOWN) for ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 7, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @jcrosby ,
> 
> Looks great. Thanks for sharing your custom grid design for S1., I haven't began making my custom grid yet, also planning to make some fader designs for CCs.
> 
> ...


Thanks, and you bet. Think you'll love building things like controllers, it's quite addictive! 

Those button are just buttons for navigating up/down to previous/next tracks. Unfortunately I couldn't fit text "Previous Track" on the button once I added the icon without making the text so small that it was hard to read (with my aging, squinty eyes), so I've found there have been a few instances where I've had to name the button with something short like _Page Up / Down_. I've emailed support asking them to consider giving up a couple size options for icons, in order to improve text size. Sounds like they see the reasoning, so knock on wood we'll see an additional icon size option at some point...

Cheers!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 7, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Thanks, and you bet. Think you'll love building things like controllers, it's quite addictive!
> 
> Those button are just buttons for navigating up/down to previous/next tracks. Unfortunately I couldn't fit text "Previous Track" on the button once I added the icon without making the text so small that it was hard to read (with my aging, squinty eyes), so I've found there have been a few instances where I've had to name the button with something short like _Page Up / Down_. I've emailed support asking them to consider giving up a couple size options for icons, in order to improve text size. Sounds like they see the reasoning, so knock on wood we'll see an additional icon size option at some point...
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for the feedback.

Oh... Maybe you can help me with an issue I'm experiencing.

I created some custom CC Faders in Metagrid Pro, using them with S1Pro 5.5.1 (Win. 10) , When I move a fader it does send the proper CC data, i.e. CC#1, but then I suddenly get a Studio One Pro authorization message, that disrupts my session, and requests that I authorize the computer. Actually after testing a bit further, it is always CC#1 that is causing this issue, not when I send other CC#values. Very strange. 

I then have to force quite S1Pro , I'm not able to figure out what is causing this issue. Any guesses, or have you experienced this problem ? or how to fix this issue ?

This is making it impossible to use CC Faders in MGP to send to Studio One Instruments.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 7, 2022)

Here is what I get when I send CC#1 data via Metagrid in S1Pro 5.5.1 , a request to authorize S1Pro. which doesn't allow me to continue working, and have to force quite S1Pro . I hope there is a fix to this, the odd thing is I don't have this issue when I send other CC# messages, i.e. CC11, CC7, ..etc.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 7, 2022)

Hi OK,

I found what is causing this issue. When I have the CC#1 fader's midi channel set to CH 1, I get this issue, if I change it to i.e. CH 16, it works find, without any request for authorization issues. 

So I hope this is useful for those who experience this issue.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 7, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi OK,
> 
> I found what is causing this issue. When I have the CC#1 fader's midi channel set to CH 1, I get this issue, if I change it to i.e. CH 16, it works find, without any request for authorization issues.
> 
> ...


Very odd. I haven't seen anything like this. I'm on macos and don't have a sphere subscription though so I don't know of a way to confirm it. Very strange though, I would message [email protected]. 

I sent them quite a detailed list of bugs I found. It took him a few days but he responded to everything I messaged about, so basically don't stress if he doesn't get back right away, he will even if it takes 4-5 days... (I'd imagine he's getting a lot of bug reports ATM considering how recently it was released...)


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 7, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Very odd. I haven't seen anything like this. I'm on macos and don't have a sphere subscription though so I don't know of a way to confirm it. Very strange though, I would message [email protected].
> 
> I sent them quite a detailed list of bugs I found. It took him a few days but he responded to everything I messaged about, so basically don't stress if he doesn't get back right away, he will even if it takes 4-5 days... (I'd imagine he's getting a lot of bug reports ATM considering how recently it was released...)


I posted this issue on the metasystems forum. At least I'm able to work with it, as long as I don't use Chennel 1, actually, I'm setting all my faders to transmit on CH 16. 

One more question. Do you know if it is possible to make a 2-dimensional (X-Y) Pad controller with Metagrid Pro ? If Yes, this would be wonderful, but I didn't see an option to do this. 

Thanks.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 7, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I posted this issue on the metasystems forum. At least I'm able to work with it, as long as I don't use Chennel 1, actually, I'm setting all my faders to transmit on CH 16.
> 
> One more question. Do you know if it is possible to make a 2-dimensional (X-Y) Pad controller with Metagrid Pro ? If Yes, this would be wonderful, but I didn't see an option to do this.
> 
> Thanks.


No. Or at least at that I've discovered... IIRC someone asked about this on the forum and he replied that 1.1 will include other controller options like faders that snap to center (i.e. pithcbend), and possibly XY...


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 7, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> No. Or at least at that I've discovered... IIRC someone asked about this on the forum and he replied that 1.1 will include other controller options like faders that snap to center (i.e. pithcbend), and possibly XY...


Cool. So, hopefully ver 1.1 will offer the XY controller option. This would be super useful.


----------



## David Kudell (Mar 11, 2022)

Warning - today Metagrid posted on their Facebook that the 1.03 app wipes out all of your macros. Mine are all gone. The buttons are there but they don’t do anything. They said try to restore from an old iCloud backup but that didn’t work for me. I’m going to send them my content to see if they can restore the macros.

They have pulled the 1.03 update from the App Store. Hopefully you all have backed up your pages using the app. My backups are two weeks old so I’m pretty pissed right now.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 11, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Warning - today Metagrid posted on their Facebook that the 1.03 app wipes out all of your macros. Mine are all gone. The buttons are there but they don’t do anything. They said try to restore from an old iCloud backup but that didn’t work for me. I’m going to send them my content to see if they can restore the macros.
> 
> They have pulled the 1.03 update from the App Store. Hopefully you all have backed up your pages using the app. My backups are two weeks old so I’m pretty pissed right now.


Wow! So sorry to hear! I hope they're able to recover things for you!


----------



## Olympum (Mar 12, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Warning - today Metagrid posted on their Facebook that the 1.03 app wipes out all of your macros. Mine are all gone. The buttons are there but they don’t do anything. They said try to restore from an old iCloud backup but that didn’t work for me. I’m going to send them my content to see if they can restore the macros.
> 
> They have pulled the 1.03 update from the App Store. Hopefully you all have backed up your pages using the app. My backups are two weeks old so I’m pretty pissed right now.


Same here, my grid for Cubase is gone, and backup did not work. Had to restore the app purchase from App Store since they have now removed the app. But I am not sure I trust this anymore to spend my time again setting up the grid. I tried, but did not like, TouchOSC. Any other modern alternatives to Metagrid Pro (with faders)?


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 12, 2022)

I was considering it… until now…


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 13, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Wow! So sorry to hear! I hope they're able to recover things for you!


Nop. Apparently, they've broken the database association of the macro with the control. I've lost everything I've set up in MG Pro. Not happy.


----------



## eakwarren (Mar 13, 2022)

Yikes! I'm kinda glad I never put much effort (or purchase) into MGP once it was confirmed bi-directional midi in Logic wasn't working as advertised. The old MG still met my use case. Although now I'm hesitant to open it. Can anyone confirm old MG doesn't break the database?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 13, 2022)

eakwarren said:


> Yikes! I'm kinda glad I never put much effort (or purchase) into MGP once it was confirmed bi-directional midi in Logic wasn't working as advertised. The old MG still met my use case. Although now I'm hesitant to open it. Can anyone confirm old MG doesn't break the database?


I’ve been using old MG fine - haven’t upgraded the app or the server yet.


----------



## KerrySmith (Mar 14, 2022)

Yeah. I read about the 1.03 update after I’d installed but before I started using it that day. I just went back to using MetaGrid (original) for the time being, Since I have to had time to change my ViewSets (or whatever they’re called now)


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 15, 2022)

Does MG Pro allow for a portrait orientation?


----------



## Vonk (Mar 17, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Does MG Pro allow for a portrait orientation?


No, it doesn't. In fact it doesn't allow anything at the moment.

Something does sadly seem to have gone badly wrong with Metagrid Pro, as others have commented. In my case all I got was a blank screen for 20 seconds, and then the app closes. I couldn't open Metagrid 1 until I deleted the Pro app from my ipad. At least M1 is still working as before, but in contradiction to the thread title Metagrid Pro is nowhere to be seen at the moment.
I hate involuntary upgrades in software, from Microsoft and Apple downwards they sooner or later end in tears. I had no idea that Metagrid would do that.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 17, 2022)

Vonk said:


> No, it doesn't. In fact it doesn't allow anything at the moment.
> 
> Something does sadly seem to have gone badly wrong with Metagrid Pro, as others have commented. In my case all I got was a blank screen for 20 seconds, and then the app closes. I couldn't open Metagrid 1 until I deleted the Pro app from my ipad. At least M1 is still working as before, but in contradiction to the thread title Metagrid Pro is nowhere to be seen at the moment.
> I hate involuntary upgrades in software, from Microsoft and Apple downwards they sooner or later end in tears. I had no idea that Metagrid would do that.


Yikes - thankfully I didn’t upgrade.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm enjoying the new Faders feature in Metagrid Pro , and looking forward to having an X-Y control feature in version 1.1


----------



## Vonk (Mar 17, 2022)

This was posted by Przemek yesterday on the Metagrid forum.

_Just to let you know that we have submitted Metagrid Pro v1.0.4 for Apple review. This release will fix the issues with macros being lost - so when update from 1.0.2 to 1.0.4 or from 1.0.3 that has not been launched to 1.0.4 all macros assignments will be kept. Also this version will fix the import through profiles and workspaces through the native iOS share menu. MetaGrid 1.0.4 will be back in the App Store till the end of this week. Thank you for your patience. 

_


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 17, 2022)

If people aren't aware there are several ways to backup MG/MG Pro. There's saving to dropbox and files which I'd imagine everyone's aware of... But you can also airdrop anything from MG to your computer (also from the share menu). You can air drop grids, workspaces, even buttons... I've been doing this since v1 and strongly recommend doing it any time you make major changes, or before installing any updates.

Really unfortunate to see people who've lost their grids in the last update. This would at least give you a parachute in the future in a worst case scenario like this....


----------



## AdamKmusic (Mar 18, 2022)

Lost all my macros but fortunately my setup is quite simple so was quick to re input them all, let’s hope it doesn’t happen again though!


----------



## onnomusic (Mar 19, 2022)

Is anyone using Metagrid on an iPad mini? and if so, do you feel its too small to be useful (especially with the new fader options)?


----------



## Vonk (Mar 23, 2022)

Metagrid Pro is back in the app store V1.0.4. In view of everything that's happened in the last month I've amended the title of the thread.

I've just downloaded and will try to restore my setup over the next day or two.

_Edit: _I've found I was able to restore from a backup database made on dropbox, and nearly all my pages have been fully restored. When first downloaded from the app store you get the free version. You need to click on the premium button and "restore purchases" to get the full version. All in it took about half an hour to get back up and running.


----------



## Vonk (Mar 23, 2022)

onnomusic said:


> Is anyone using Metagrid on an iPad mini? and if so, do you feel its too small to be useful (especially with the new fader options)?


The developer recommends an Ipad, Ipad Air or Ipad Pro. I think pages with lots of buttons could not work well on the mini. And Metagrid Pro lets you make smaller buttons than before, that might be just too small.


----------



## onnomusic (Mar 23, 2022)

Vonk said:


> The developer recommends an Ipad, Ipad Air or Ipad Pro. I think pages with lots of buttons could not work well on the mini. And Metagrid Pro lets you make smaller buttons than before, that might be just too small.


thanks! I have the old one on my old-ass iPad mini which works quite well. not sure if resolution is different for that one from the new one though


----------



## csound (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm so thrilled this is back up and running. Spent some time today building my PT grid...I actually thought Avid Control was fine for key commands (I'm actually kinda mirroring parts of my Avid Control grid), but choosing button size and filling my whole iPad screen is worth the extra work.

I lost my RX grid with the last update. Honestly it was my bad because I thought I'd disabled auto update. I found out the hard way. The time will get made up for before I know it.

I feel lame gushing but COME ON...from what I can tell it's a one person operation who cares deeply about his product and understands what we as music makers need (the ability to have a button/switch/fader for anything we can think of). I wish my iPad cost $30 and this app cost $300, because it finally allows me to use my iPad in the way I just assumed I could before I bought it.


----------



## ka00 (May 30, 2022)

When I read about bi-directionality, does that also means Metagrid Pro can be used to display and select the articulations of the active instrument track?

Meaning, will the articulation buttons/labels adapt to show the articulations of the instrument that is currently selected?

Thanks


----------



## onnomusic (Jun 9, 2022)

does anyone get the bi-directional midi in Logic to work? No luck here unfortunately


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 18, 2022)

I'm patiently looking forward to the next update of Metagrid Pro, hoping it will offer 2-dimensional CC# control via an X-Y pad feature. It has been quite since the last update, I wonder what's taking so long for the next one ?


----------



## Markrs (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## el-bo (Jun 28, 2022)

Any MGP/Logic users care to comment on the out-of-the-box experience? 

Thanks


----------



## csound (Jun 29, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Any MGP/Logic users care to comment on the out-of-the-box experience?
> 
> Thanks


It works as described! I bought MGP on the day it hit the App Store and I might be its biggest fan. Every Logic command is available under the Logic section of the macros options. Once you setup a few, creating and assigning things gets zippy really fast. It works so well that after a period of trying to get my grids just perfect I said to myself "you can change any of these in a second, allow yourself to use it." Now if my finger wants X command to be in a different place, I hit the edit button and I just drag it there and its done.

First thing I used MGP for was RX advanced. But RX 7 has very few keyboard shortcuts, which finding and programming was unusually hard. This led me to finally get Keyboard Maestro which let me set up simple menu diving shortcuts w/out assigning key commands - which are then accessible in MGP, just below the Logic commands. My Pro Tools grid has made my life so much easier.

Now I have MGP setup for every app I open, including Finder, Music, Pages, etc. And I just made them in the downtime of using each one as it came up. After a few mins of tweaking the first two or three times I revisited them, I haven't touched a grid for a couple months. I haven't even tried setting up midi cc faders yet!

It's easy with Logic. I started a session and got a few bars going. I wrote down every command that I had to use the mouse to access and any keyboard shortcut that gave me a hard time (usually control key modifiers) . Then I opened a default grid and just started assigning buttons. After that I began laying them out (its so easy to move or change size at any time). In no time, by actually using it, it's become second nature.

There's some structural things to wrap your head around so that it changes with whatever app is in focus, but if you follow the steps on the walkthrough vid you'll have it in a few minutes.

Jeez I'm gushing again. Here's what my Logic grid looks like:




⬆️ It's my messiest by far.

Here's my PT grid:






Shit rules. I've said it before in this thread but I finally use my iPad in the way I expected to when I bought it.


----------



## ravez (Jun 29, 2022)

is it possible to display articulations based on selected tracks? i guess it depends on the DAW how to set it up, but just wondering how easy/complicated of a process it would be


----------



## el-bo (Jun 30, 2022)

csound said:


> It works as described! I bought MGP on the day it hit the App Store and I might be its biggest fan. Every Logic command is available under the Logic section of the macros options. Once you setup a few, creating and assigning things gets zippy really fast. It works so well that after a period of trying to get my grids just perfect I said to myself "you can change any of these in a second, allow yourself to use it." Now if my finger wants X command to be in a different place, I hit the edit button and I just drag it there and its done.
> 
> First thing I used MGP for was RX advanced. But RX 7 has very few keyboard shortcuts, which finding and programming was unusually hard. This led me to finally get Keyboard Maestro which let me set up simple menu diving shortcuts w/out assigning key commands - which are then accessible in MGP, just below the Logic commands. My Pro Tools grid has made my life so much easier.
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is very useful. When I get home I’ll try the demo. 

Will share further thoughts, afterwards


----------



## eakwarren (Jun 30, 2022)

ravez said:


> is it possible to display articulations based on selected tracks? i guess it depends on the DAW how to set it up, but just wondering how easy/complicated of a process it would be


I demo my current articulation setup *here*. I haven’t found a way to auto-switch articulation pages based on track, thus I haven’t upgraded from Metagrid to Metagrid Pro yet. The fader functionality isn’t that compelling to me. And AFAIK they still haven’t delivered on their promise of bi-directional midi in Logic. (Where TouchOSC *can*.)

*Patchboard* may be of interest to you, but it’s custom software and very expensive.


----------



## ka00 (Jul 4, 2022)

I haven’t experimented with adding more Cubase PLE scenes into the generic remote than the number that’s included by default. But I assume it’s possible if I add them manually in generic remote setup and save that to the appropriate XML file.

Is that correct? Has anyone added a boatload more PLE scenes? Are they all accessible via Metagrid? Is there a limit?

Thanks

EDIT: I will add that I'm using Scenes much more than Macros since Cubase 12 introduced pre and post PLE actions. It's replaced the need for assembling PLE commands into Macros in most cases.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 6, 2022)

Has anyone experienced their buttons not working again? For some reason half of mine have stopped working for no reason. I'm on the latest app version & metaserver.

EDIT: ok seems re importing the metasystem files into Cubase has fixed it.


----------



## Bark (Jul 6, 2022)

eakwarren said:


> *Patchboard* may be of interest to you, but it’s custom software and very expensive.


I rather wish you hadn't drawn this to my attention. It looks altogether too desirable, and too expensive. Their concept of an interactive browser page sitting in tandem with the DAW and communicating directly to both instruments and DAW is very clever. Properly effective implementation of two-way midi messages would bring metagrid nearer to this goal.


----------



## justthere (Aug 8, 2022)

According to Przemek they are working on automatic opening of a grid based upon track selection - and also pop-up grids - which would make articulation selection wonderful. The challenge with this is that Metagrid has to see that a track is selected and identify the track uniquely. Currently to my knowledge the only protocol that allows this is Mackie protocol, which embeds track names in sysex. In the meantime I’ve made buttons that open other grids and have buttons that return me when I’m done.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 12, 2022)

justthere said:


> According to Przemek they are working on automatic opening of a grid based upon track selection - and also pop-up grids - which would make articulation selection wonderful. The challenge with this is that Metagrid has to see that a track is selected and identify the track uniquely. Currently to my knowledge the only protocol that allows this is Mackie protocol, which embeds track names in sysex. In the meantime I’ve made buttons that open other grids and have buttons that return me when I’m done.


There’s at least one more way: for Logic there’s a free control surface plugin available for use with the OSCulator utility. This plugin implements some bidirectional communication with Logic, including sending out Logic’s selected track name each time it changes. Then OSCulactor sends that as an OSC message that can be handled by anything that is listening and that understands that protocol. I know it works with Lemur (because that’s how I use it to present the correct articulation grid setup based upon my selected track in Logic), and it should work with TouchOSC as well although I haven’t tried it there yet.

Caveat: it appears that the newest versions of Logic have dropped support for control surface plugins (I can only assume they haven’t also dropped Mackie support), so this no longer works. Yet another reason for me not to upgrade …


----------



## justthere (Oct 8, 2022)

WindcryMusic said:


> There’s at least one more way: for Logic there’s a free control surface plugin available for use with the OSCulator utility. This plugin implements some bidirectional communication with Logic, including sending out Logic’s selected track name each time it changes. Then OSCulactor sends that as an OSC message that can be handled by anything that is listening and that understands that protocol. I know it works with Lemur (because that’s how I use it to present the correct articulation grid setup based upon my selected track in Logic), and it should work with TouchOSC as well although I haven’t tried it there yet.
> 
> Caveat: it appears that the newest versions of Logic have dropped support for control surface plugins (I can only assume they haven’t also dropped Mackie support), so this no longer works. Yet another reason for me not to upgrade …


That is so frustrating to hear. I’m hoping the industry becomes aware of how powerful remote apps can be and just make the protocols readable. Otherwise one has to use something like Patchboard, which is amazing and I kind of covet it, but I really like the customization I can do in MetaGrid Pro - and Patchboard is very specific as far as what it does. 
Hmmm. I wonder if Keyboard Maestro could see the sysex for the name of a track from Logic and then send a cc or program change to MetaGrid Pro to change a grid.


----------



## ravez (Oct 23, 2022)

justthere said:


> According to Przemek they are working on automatic opening of a grid based upon track selection - and also pop-up grids - which would make articulation selection wonderful. The challenge with this is that Metagrid has to see that a track is selected and identify the track uniquely. Currently to my knowledge the only protocol that allows this is Mackie protocol, which embeds track names in sysex. In the meantime I’ve made buttons that open other grids and have buttons that return me when I’m done.


You can already do this with generic remote in Cubase though, basically you just add every track of your template and tell it to send a specific CC which will display the desired grid in Metagrid, unless i misunderstood?


----------



## justthere (Nov 4, 2022)

I’m maybe underenthused about putting that many tracks into a generic remote, but I will try that. Of course Cubase is going to stop supporting generic remotes eventually. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Vonk (Nov 15, 2022)

Metagrid. Pro has a new update bringing an array of new features. Version 1.2.0 self installed for me today, with no problems. Lots of new icons & shortcuts, and keyboard integration.
Edit: I've changed the thread title to match this update.


----------

